# Memphis Belle and some 109s



## R988 (Feb 21, 2006)

Unashamedly stolen from the IL2 forums  

the original Memphis Belle on google video, all 41mins of it!
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4587919299446103610&q=B17

and a couple more from a trailer of a new 109 dvd or something


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 21, 2006)

Very cool!!! How many are now restored?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2006)

Good stuff R988!! I saw at least 3 over those 2 videos but there could be more/less.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 24, 2006)

Great videos! Those 109's look incredible.


----------



## Tjen il-vec (Feb 24, 2006)

OMG   Those are superb clips for sure mate!!! I simply cannot wait to get my hand on this forthcoming DVD! And then to lock myself up in a room with a wide-screen plasma screen and a fat surround system and a bag full of popcorn yeah!! 

 



Tjen


----------

